# Tube size/ suggestion



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey all,

I am in need of some new tubes.  Currently, running Maxxis High Roller 26 x 2.35's on my Blur.  I have heard "not all tubes are created equal".  Any thoughts? Sizing also seems to be an issue as I can't find one that the 2.35's accommodate. (that isn't made for downhill and adds some weight) 

Maybe the weight thing is negligible since rider weight is a bigger concern. 

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't tell you too much about tubes, but I can say I always wondered about rider weight. When some freak out over fractions of an oz. on their handlebars I wonder if losing that same weight for the rider would have the same impact. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

If you're worried about the weight I'd just run one that goes up to 2.2 or whatever and let it stretch.  You're opening yourself up for more opportunities to flat though, since the tube will then be thinner.  Personally I don't pay too much attention to brands for tubes.  I just get whatever I can find cheap.  Chainlove has 4 packs for cheap from time to time, and they're the correct size for a 2.35.

I should note that I'm actually running a full on DH tube in the rear right now (2.35 High Roller).  It's a carry over from when I had the HT.  When I ran the pressure a little on the low side to get a little extra cushion I'd pinch flat all the time with regular tubes.  When I switched back to FS I couldn't find any good regular tubes in the garage so I stuck with it.  Yes, it's way heavier than a standard tube, but I really don't notice the weight.  It's nice to not get any pinch flats.  The thing is super thick, like something you'd expect to find on a motorcycle.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Get rid of the tubes all together and go tube-less. I run a ghetto tube-less setup and love it. I followed instructions in the youtube video linked below. Total cost was about $15, and took about 1 hr. Been riding this setup for about 2 years, and I seem to get one flat each season so I still keep a spare tube in the back pack. Ussually its a nasty side wall cut / tear that no amount of tire sealant will patch.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRM7gq1fcoQ


----------

